# August Acquisitions



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Might as well get the ball rolling. After getting more than expected back on my security deposit at my old apartment and an extra 30% coupon from Gilt, I went ahead and ordered the pair of loden Bass Fenmore loafers I'd been drooling over for a couple weeks. I love the way the antique edge dressing complements the color of the leather here.



Also bought a pair of burgundy shell and oxhide saddles from eBay but I'm going to wait until I finish caring for them to post pictures.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I will preface this by saying that I have no luck in Goodwill stores. Today, on a whim, driving back from the grocery store, I stopped in. Somebody must have broken up with her boyfriend, because the shirt racks were full of Ralph Lauren and Lands' End. Almost everything was too big for me, except for a great PRL custom-fit navy-and-white rugby shirt and a beautiful tartan RL classic-fit button-up long-sleeved shirt. Both pieces are in excellent shape. Seven bucks. What a thrill!


----------



## Mr Humphries (Apr 5, 2013)

Very pale blue linen flat cap from Barbour.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

August already?
If I ordered it in July, but it hasn't arrived yet, does that count?

If so than a pair of Burgundy PA and Walnut 5th Ave. under whatever name JAB is using for them. And a pair of Bonafe Austerity Brogues in Claret Museum Calf.


----------



## mrfixit (Dec 30, 2012)

caught a little grief from wifey


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

^cant imagine why lol


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

I received a package from Monocle of new acquisitions! And they are excellent! 

Three Trad Burberry ties (including my favorite nova check! I have always wanted one! And a great Zegna. I'm going to have to find some brown to wear! 





Even more exciting is the Allen Edmonds LEEDS PTB in shell cordovan. I will post pictures after I get them all polished up! 

Thanks Monocle!


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

You know, I've thought for a while that I'd like a Burberry Nova Check tie (either long or bow), I may need to hunt one down...


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Also acquired: 3 broad hangers and 3 shoe trees from JAB. Between the buy one get two sale and a tax holiday, I payed $40 for all six.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

mrfixit:

One, let me echo Orange Fury - hmm, four new pairs of shoes and the wife kicked up her heels (tee-hee).

Two, really nice selection though.

Three, I'm intrigued by the red suede penny loafers - whose are they, what are you thinking of combining them with?


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Fading Fast said:


> mrfixit:
> 
> One, let me echo Orange Fury - hmm, four new pairs of shoes and the wife kicked up her heels (tee-hee).
> 
> ...


My first thought: every single thing I would wear from thanksgiving through christmas


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

I can think of twelve to fourteen Saturdays a year I'd wear them . . .


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Reuben said:


> I can think of twelve to fourteen Saturdays a year I'd wear them . . .


Lol that took me a second. That wouldn't be me, but definitely my brother


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

orange fury said:


> Lol that took me a second. That wouldn't be me, but definitely my brother


The SEC in me knew exactly what he was talking about. lol


----------



## WillBarrett (Feb 18, 2012)

I feel like SEC fashion - excluding Vandy, perhaps and of course those Aggies - is a world unto itself. Might include Clemon in the mix, bless their hearts.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

WillBarrett said:


> I feel like SEC fashion - excluding Vandy, perhaps and of course those Aggies - is a world unto itself. Might include Clemon in the mix, bless their hearts.


I believe you're forgetting the Crocodiles of the University of the Peninsular State and their fondness for shortened pants made from the twill of Nimes.


----------



## WillBarrett (Feb 18, 2012)

Reuben said:


> I believe you're forgetting the Crocodiles of the University of the Peninsular State and their fondness for shortened pants made from the twill of Nimes.


Indeed! Those jorts-weraing ne'er-do-wells will be bringing their gold chains and oversized jerseys to Tuscaloosa this year. I pray we send them home with gator sized tears, just like the last two times they came to visit.


----------



## Spin Evans (Feb 2, 2013)

Reuben said:


> I believe you're forgetting the Crocodiles of the University of the Peninsular State and their fondness for shortened pants made from the twill of Nimes.


After living amongst the enemy, I can honestly say that this is painfully accurate.

Not clothing-related, but I found a mug on eBay from my hometown's long-standing tiki restaurant.


----------



## MarineDad (May 2, 2013)

I have some Land's End Signature loafers on the way. Will post pictures when they arrive.


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

WillBarrett said:


> I feel like SEC fashion - excluding Vandy, perhaps and of course those Aggies - is a world unto itself. Might include Clemon in the mix, bless their hearts.


The SEC! Now I get it. Well, I'm a diehard Mizzou (University of Missouri) fan and an alum -- a true son if you will. Our entrance into the SEC has been enlightening. But, my brother is Ole Miss Alum and my father was an adjunct professor at Ole Miss, so I was not totally unaware of what the SEC is like.

Personally, I think Mizzou's Old Gold and Black adds a lot to the SEC fashion !


----------



## WillBarrett (Feb 18, 2012)

Nobleprofessor said:


> The SEC! Now I get it. Well, I'm a diehard Mizzou (University of Missouri) fan and an alum -- a true son if you will. Our entrance into the SEC has been enlightening. But, my brother is Ole Miss Alum and my father was an adjunct professor at Ole Miss, so I was not totally unaware of what the SEC is like.
> 
> Personally, I think Mizzou's Old Gold and Black adds a lot to the SEC fashion !


Your student section could use some work, from a fashion standpoint. Best to rectify that soon, lest you join UF in the "other" category.

Hoodies are for wearing on beer runs and laying about the house. Not for football games!


----------



## Monocle (Oct 24, 2012)

Nobleprofessor said:


> The SEC! Now I get it. Well, I'm a diehard Mizzou (University of Missouri) fan...


Not an alum. But married into a Mizzou season ticket holding family.


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

WillBarrett said:


> Your student section could use some work, from a fashion standpoint. Best to rectify that soon, lest you join UF in the "other" category.
> 
> Hoodies are for wearing on beer runs and laying about the house. Not for football games!


You have to remember we are still getting used to the SEC. We had to compete with Kansas, Kansas State, OU, Nebraska, etc. In order to dress better than those fans we just had to wear sleeves, or have clean clothes, or remember not to wear one of those FBI (female body inspector) shirts. The standards were pretty low. Plus, playing in Tuscaloosa in November requires a lot less clothing than winter in Ames, Iowa or Lincoln, Nebraska.


----------



## WillBarrett (Feb 18, 2012)

Nobleprofessor said:


> You have to remember we are still getting used to the SEC. *We had to compete with Kansas, Kansas State, OU, Nebraska, etc. In order to dress better than those fans we just had to wear sleeves, or have clean clothes, or remember not to wear one of those FBI (female body inspector) shirts. * The standards were pretty low. Plus, playing in Tuscaloosa in November requires a lot less clothing than winter in Ames, Iowa or Lincoln, Nebraska.


Nicely played, my friend.

No doubt Ames is a chilly place, but Tuscaloosa is deceptively cold, especially in the rain. The infamous Cam Newton Iron Bowl in 2010 was nasty cold - lots of Barbour, Patagonia and Harris Tweed.


----------



## mrfixit (Dec 30, 2012)

Fading Fast said:


> mrfixit:
> 
> One, let me echo Orange Fury - hmm, four new pairs of shoes and the wife kicked up her heels (tee-hee).
> 
> ...


all the top 3 are rancourt for club monaco, who just happens to have an additional 40% off all their rancourt shoes through today. i broke out some math on the old lady and she just shooed me off with a half-hearted blessing. 

i'll be dodging the pennies on saturdays during football season, as I'm a Longhorn, but they were too novel for me to pass up.


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

Finished polishing up my new (to me) AE Leeds Shell Cordovan PTB.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Very nice!!


----------



## Monocle (Oct 24, 2012)

Nobleprofessor said:


> Finished polishing up my new (to me) AE Leeds Shell Cordovan PTB.


Those look good enough to eat. How's the fit?


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Nobleprofessor said:


> The SEC! Now I get it. Well, I'm a diehard Mizzou (University of Missouri) fan and an alum -- a true son if you will. Our entrance into the SEC has been enlightening. But, my brother is Ole Miss Alum and my father was an adjunct professor at Ole Miss, so I was not totally unaware of what the SEC is like.
> 
> Personally, I think Mizzou's Old Gold and Black adds a lot to the SEC fashion !


That reminds me of something I recently found. It's a vintage Colonel Reb emblematic tie from M. Salloum's Toggery in Gulfport, MS. (I think it's Colonel Reb. lol)
https://s1326.photobucket.com/user/...livingston01141/DSCN0028_zpsa5f342cc.jpg.html


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Found this tonight at a Marshall's for dirt cheap, the red/blue label BB we had a discussion about on here a couple months ago. Not sure if I'm going to keep it though, so opinions appreciated:

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...6-4B10-8260-3576974A2534_zpsh2vpwien.jpg.html

EDIT: forgot to add a fit picture (excuse the shorts):

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...3-4730-96F6-50619BEE1B65_zpsi9vblxqz.jpg.html


----------



## WillBarrett (Feb 18, 2012)

drlivingston said:


> That reminds me of something I recently found. It's a vintage Colonel Reb emblematic tie from M. Salloum's Toggery in Gulfport, MS. (I think it's Colonel Reb. lol)
> https://s1326.photobucket.com/user/...livingston01141/DSCN0028_zpsa5f342cc.jpg.html


That is fantastic! I'm sure someone from Oxford would love that.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

mrfixit said:


> caught a little grief from wifey


LOL. Sir, you have got to properly manage your your woman and her reactions to your clothing and shoe purchases. When buying in bulk, hide those new shoes and slowly, one pair at a time, work them into your rotation. She will never notice!


----------



## ytc (Mar 20, 2012)

Keep it.


----------



## halbydurzell (Aug 19, 2012)

Needed a new briefcase and duffle bag and settled on getting both from Frost River. Wanted something in wax canvas that could hold up to being bashed around since my similar but wimpy J.Crew bag was falling apart. This 'simple brief' more than fits the bill. 18oz canvas, Red Wing leather handles, and brass hardware all made in the US with a lifetime guarantee. Decently priced as well. It took nearly three weeks for me to get the bags because they had to build the briefcase for me from scratch. So far, highly recommended.


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

Monocle said:


> Those look good enough to eat. How's the fit?


thanks! They are okay for the width if I cinch them as tight as they go. The length is a little long. But, I really want to make them work!


----------



## vpkozel (May 2, 2014)

That is quite a nice piece. Does it have a padded laptop slot?


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Got this in from eBay tonight, Beau Ties Ltd pindot bow. I like it, but I hope it holds up. It just feels more fragile than my other bow ties I guess:

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...0-4D58-AA58-A721EB6E7CE1_zpszee3e0of.jpg.html

also have a pair of repp stripe BB 346 bows incoming


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

vpkozel said:


> That is quite a nice piece. Does it have a padded laptop slot?


Not a bad looking bag. It's somewhat reminiscent of a Filson briefcase. As for the padded laptop slot, if it doesn't have one, just use a neoprene sleeve. I've done that for years with my Filson 257.


----------



## halbydurzell (Aug 19, 2012)

vpkozel said:


> That is quite a nice piece. Does it have a padded laptop slot?


Thanks. It has three pockets and one is an organizer. It can definitely hold a laptop but none of the pockets are padded. They do make dedicated computer bags that are padded such as this one:

https://www.frostriver.com/shop/protege-laptop-satchel/


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

halbydurzell said:


> Thanks. It has three pockets and one is an organizer. It can definitely hold a laptop but none of the pockets are padded. They do make dedicated computer bags that are padded such as this one:
> 
> https://www.frostriver.com/shop/protege-laptop-satchel/


I put a cheap neoprene case over my laptop before stowing it in the leather satchel I thrifted not long ago. Works like a charm.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

32rollandrock said:


> I put a cheap neoprene case over my laptop before stowing it in the leather satchel I thrifted not long ago. Works like a charm.


I use one from Timbuk2. It stays in the briefcase, and I just slide the laptop in and out. It's olive green, and quilted...rather Barbour-like. Purely coincidental, of course.


----------



## adoucett (Nov 16, 2012)

A bunch of goodies this weekend.

I've had good luck with J.Crew items on sale recently. I'll start off with the two pairs of chinos I picked up on sale for $12 and $10 respectively. Also found a nice pair of 7" shorts at similar sale prices. 
One pair in a teal-ish green and another pair of Bowery chinos in brown. Every J.Crew I've walked into has had a rack of sale merchandise with a 50% additional off promotion, meaning the $75 chinos marked down to $19.95-$25 are half that price, and then I use the 15% student discount on top of that. 
I was surprised to find such good stuff for fall on markdown, but I guess they are trying to make room for new product or something and just want to get rid of it fast.


























I picked up a pair of the lightweight chinos in blue for my friend (saw his size) for $8 and he was quite happy

I spotted these J.Crew MacAllister Suede Oxfords in my size also on a steep markdown. $30 out the door down from $148 on the sticker price.
I think these will be a very versatile fall shoe for when sock-less boat shoe season ends.

Also pictured is the new shoe rack I picked up. It was inexpensive but holds all of my shoes and looks pretty nice.










I took advantage of the Jos A Bank sale and picked up a 26 tie rack, belt rack, and shoe trees all for under $30.
These are all cedar products from Woodlore, I'm pretty happy with everything so far. I'm waiting to install the rack in my new apartment. but it looks rather handsome. Another bonus is that the cedar is very aromatic and is currently making my room and closet smell great. I also picked up a bottle of leather conditioner, a shoe shine sponge, and a lint roller for a total of $7.

















PopinJay already posted this over in the tie thread, but I picked up this tie over the weekend from a J McLaughlin store. 50/50 wool/silk and it has a really nice feel to it, thicker than my current silk regimentals.
It was $20 on clearance and might be my most expensive tie purchase to date but since the thrifts haven't been giving me any tie love lately, I figured I'd splurge.










Trads shield your eyes, but I acquired some Vineyard Vines items over the weekend, some as gifts (I have a really nice girlfriend) and others at a discount.

Polo shirts in "Lemonade" and "Pacific Blue" as well as OCBD's in Pink university stripe and blue. I feel like their more classically styled items are pretty nice, and they get a lot of recognition on a college campus (compared to other brands).


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

I have nothing against VV, in moderation. 

Good score. Those are great colors.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

I have a couple VV belts and a buttondown from VV that I like a lot, no hate from me!

also, I think I have the same shoe rack, if so, it's been great :thumbs-up:


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Topsider said:


> I use one from Timbuk2. It stays in the briefcase, and I just slide the laptop in and out. It's olive green, and quilted...rather Barbour-like. Purely coincidental, of course.


Exactly. I should find myself one of those--it looks cooler than my set-up.


----------



## PhiAlphaBorn1856 (May 28, 2014)

@ adoucett: Any information on the shoe rack? I've been looking for an affordable one to get for the past few months.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

PhiAlphaBorn1856 said:


> @ adoucett: Any information on the shoe rack? I've been looking for an affordable one to get for the past few months.


Not adoucett, but if it's the same rack as mine (which it looks almost identical), I got mine from walmart a couple years ago- it wasn't expensive and has worked great


----------



## vpkozel (May 2, 2014)

Wore this great linen paisley tie to lunch on Sunday. Thanks Monocle!


----------



## adoucett (Nov 16, 2012)

orange fury said:


> Not adoucett, but if it's the same rack as mine (which it looks almost identical), I got mine from walmart a couple years ago- it wasn't expensive and has worked great


Yep, this is where I got mine. The quality is actually quite good, and what the picture doesn't show is that it expands (via a telescoping mechanism) from holding 9 pairs of shoes to up to ~15

A good buy for $20. I just wish I had a more impressive collection to place on it


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

adoucett said:


> Yep, this is where I got mine. The quality is actually quite good, and what the picture doesn't show is that it expands (via a telescoping mechanism) from holding 9 pairs of shoes to up to ~15
> 
> A good buy for $20. I just wish I had a more impressive collection to place on it


Haha me too, my wife and I have our espadrilles and sperrys on ours


----------



## darkmark (Feb 11, 2014)

halbydurzell said:


> Needed a new briefcase and duffle bag and settled on getting both from Frost River. Wanted something in wax canvas that could hold up to being bashed around since my similar but wimpy J.Crew bag was falling apart. This 'simple brief' more than fits the bill. 18oz canvas, Red Wing leather handles, and brass hardware all made in the US with a lifetime guarantee. Decently priced as well. It took nearly three weeks for me to get the bags because they had to build the briefcase for me from scratch. So far, highly recommended.


Is this the Simple Brief? I've been looking for a less expensive version of the Filson, this might be the ticket.


----------



## darkmark (Feb 11, 2014)

Nevermind. I just re read your post. Sorry


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

And now I've got a pair of seersucker shorts on the way for football season, alternating red and black stripes on a white background. Feels good to be ordering a size 36, finally.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Reuben said:


> And now I've got a pair of seersucker shorts on the way for football season, alternating red and black stripes on a white background. Feels good to be ordering a size 36, finally.


Cincinnati fan become disenchanted with being trad and sold them?


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

drlivingston said:


> Cincinnati fan become disenchanted with being trad and sold them?


Coming from New York, actually.


----------



## Monocle (Oct 24, 2012)

Reuben said:


> And now I've got a pair of seersucker shorts on the way for football season, alternating red and black stripes on a white background. Feels good to be ordering a size 36, finally.


Congrats. That is quite an accomplishment. Oh wait..those PRL's are gonna be sweet, I just realized.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Monocle said:


> Congrats. That is quite an accomplishment. Oh wait..those PRL's are gonna be sweet, I just realized.


Yup. Especially since what I really need is a 38" classic fit with a 36" waist.


----------



## WillBarrett (Feb 18, 2012)

Wish I could post the pictures a friend of mine had for the LSU/UGA SEC championship game a few years back. He has loyalty to both schools, and ended up with a wicked pair of GTH pants for the game.

Today I received the first of two Pendleton wool tartan ties. $3 for a black watch tie.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

I considered getting bulldogs embroidered over the seersucker, but I thought that would be a bit too much. I also considered having them make pants and send me two or three yards for a jacket, but that also seemed a bit much.


----------



## Spin Evans (Feb 2, 2013)

Reuben said:


> I considered getting bulldogs embroidered over the seersucker, but I thought that would be a *bit too much*. I also considered having them make pants and send me two or three yards for a jacket, but that also seemed a bit much.


You feeling okay there Reuben?


----------



## WillBarrett (Feb 18, 2012)

Reuben said:


> I considered getting bulldogs embroidered over the seersucker, but I thought that would be a bit too much. I also considered having them make pants and send me two or three yards for a jacket, but that also seemed a bit much.


Yeah, that's overkill, though I understand the temptation.

I've got some red Charleston Khakis to pick up from the tailor this week. A little too bright to be Crimson, but with enough washings, they'll work.


----------



## wwilson (Jul 13, 2012)

Although slightly off topic, I think we should have a game day thread this fall. Maybe a WAYWOGD? As for being on-topic, I have a Harris Tweed Stafford from JCP on the way, closeout at $99 with a $30 coupon and free delivery to store totaled $80.


----------



## Odradek (Sep 1, 2011)

Walnut AE MacNeils from ebay, and excellent tweed trousers from Monocle on the Exchange.










A silk Brooks brothers jacket from TweedyDon and a sky blue blazer from Garasaki on the Exchange.










A plethora of ties.
The two greenish ones in the centre from TweedyDon and the rest through ebay.










And, so nicely packaged that I haven't removed them from the box yet, a pair of suspenders from Dr.Livingston.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Reuben said:


> I considered getting bulldogs embroidered over the seersucker, *but I thought that would be a bit too much.* I also considered having them make pants and send me two or three yards for a jacket, but that also seemed a bit much.


I'll take "words I never thought I'd hear Reuben say" for $500.



wwilson said:


> Although slightly off topic, I think we should have a game day thread this fall. Maybe a WAYWOGD? As for being on-topic, I have a Harris Tweed Stafford from JCP on the way, closeout at $99 with a $30 coupon and free delivery to store totaled $80.


1st point- absolutely. 2nd point- nice! I love both of mine.



Odradek said:


> Walnut AE MacNeils from ebay, and excellent tweed trousers from Monocle on the Exchange.


Both the trousers and the shoes look fantastic, I need some tweed trousers...


----------



## ThePopinjay (Nov 12, 2013)

Just won a Barbour Border w/hood on the bay. Very excited, also ordered some wax so I can rewax it when it gets here.
Last year I was really caught off guard with how unprepared I was for the rainy weather. This semester I won't make the same mistake.


----------



## adoucett (Nov 16, 2012)

^ Congrats! Looks like an awesome jacket.

My latest eBay purchase is a gently used BF OCBD. (This one with regular cuffs!)


----------



## wwilson (Jul 13, 2012)

ThePopinjay said:


> Just won a Barbour Border w/hood on the bay. Very excited, also ordered some wax so I can rewax it when it gets here.
> Last year I was really caught off guard with how unprepared I was for the rainy weather. This semester I won't make the same mistake.


Congrats! I just mailed my ebayed Northumbria to NE Reproofers for some repair work! I got mine for $15 + $35 shipping, pure benefits of a misspelled auction!


----------



## ThePopinjay (Nov 12, 2013)

wwilson said:


> Congrats! I just mailed my ebayed Northumbria to NE Reproofers for some repair work! I got mine for $15 + $35 shipping, pure benefits of a misspelled auction!


Nice! I got mine for the price of a new hood alone! Unfortunately that 40 dollar shipping put a dampener on my deal, but still...
It seems the Border and Northumbria both go for a good deal less than the Bedales or Beauforts.


----------



## wwilson (Jul 13, 2012)

ThePopinjay said:


> Nice! I got mine for the price of a new hood alone! Unfortunately that 40 dollar shipping put a dampener on my deal, but still...
> It seems the Border and Northumbria both go for a good deal less than the Bedales or Beauforts.


My wife still won't let me tell people that i got a Barbour coat for $15!


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

eBay NWT finds in the mail:
https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...E-4C6C-BB1B-17E53DE979BA_zpsmjhdsv23.jpg.html

The long tie is Brooks Brothers (waaaay too long, I might see about getting it cut down a bit), the bows are BB 346. Really, really impressed with the bow ties, good silk and they tie really well. These may end up being my favorites actually.


----------



## Monocle (Oct 24, 2012)

Odradek said:


> Walnut AE MacNeils from ebay, and excellent tweed trousers from Monocle on the Exchange.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those tweeds are more handsome than I remembered them. And we must be brothers from other mothers, because those tie colorways are right up my alley. I am partial to nice greens. Good show.


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

Odradek said:


> Walnut AE MacNeils from ebay, and excellent tweed trousers from Monocle on the Exchange.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those McNeils are fantastic! AND as a newly appointed "shoe whore" (32R&R) appointed me, I KNOW great shoes!


----------



## WillBarrett (Feb 18, 2012)

wwilson said:


> Although slightly off topic, I think we should have a game day thread this fall. Maybe a WAYWOGD? As for being on-topic, I have a Harris Tweed Stafford from JCP on the way, closeout at $99 with a $30 coupon and free delivery to store totaled $80.


Excellent, excellent idea. I've always been jealous of the navy you Auburn folk get to wear on gameday.


----------



## mrfixit (Dec 30, 2012)

Odradek said:


> Walnut AE MacNeils from ebay, and excellent tweed trousers from Monocle on the Exchange.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<3 those lwb


----------



## Monocle (Oct 24, 2012)

Nobleprofessor said:


> Those McNeils are fantastic! AND as a newly appointed "shoe whore" (32R&R) appointed me, I KNOW great shoes!


Please don't change your username. I like Nobleprofessor, or just "Counselor".


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

wwilson said:


> Although slightly off topic, I think we should have a game day thread this fall. Maybe a WAYWOGD? As for being on-topic, I have a Harris Tweed Stafford from JCP on the way, closeout at $99 with a $30 coupon and free delivery to store totaled $80.


I'm in, though it's gonna be tough to beat my 30's-ish letterman's cardigan.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Nobleprofessor said:


> Those McNeils are fantastic! AND as a newly appointed "shoe whore" (32R&R) appointed me, I KNOW great shoes!


I am also digging those AE's. And OF is spot-on with his assessment of BB 346 bows. They are as good, if not better, than main store line.


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

Monocle said:


> Please don't change your username. I like Nobleprofessor, or just "Counselor".


Ha! I'm sticking with NobleProfessor. Being a lawyer is my vocation, being a shoe whore is my avocation.


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

My I received my new ties from CMDC and they are GREAT! 


4 wool tartans, a great BB plaid, a LE plaid, 1 madras, and one patchwork madras!


----------



## ThePopinjay (Nov 12, 2013)

Continuing my rainwear acquisitions, a new pair of Le Chameau Vierzon rain boots. Just ordered them from Amazon, so hopefully the sizing works out.


----------



## Odradek (Sep 1, 2011)

Nobleprofessor said:


> Those McNeils are fantastic! AND as a newly appointed "shoe whore" (32R&R) appointed me, I KNOW great shoes!





mrfixit said:


> <3 those lwb





32rollandrock said:


> I am also digging those AE's.


Definitely not walnut as they were listed on eBay. Someone over at SF suggested they were made for Freeman's Sporting Club in tan saddle leather, and indeed they look very like the photos he posted, but the shoe interior is different, with no FSC logo.

So I mailed AE customer services with the code numbers and now they tell me the shoes are not MacNeils at all.
They are a Nordstrom Rack exclusive called the Schautal, in chestnut.

I had heard of the Schautal before, but thought it was only available in suede.
Either way, the shoes are great.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

ThePopinjay said:


> Continuing my rainwear acquisitions, a new pair of Le Chameau Vierzon rain boots. Just ordered them from Amazon, so hopefully the sizing works out.


Those are very nice. I'm a LL Bean boot guy myself (I have four iterations for all rain / snow / slush situations), but I really like these.


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

drlivingston said:


> That reminds me of something I recently found. It's a vintage Colonel Reb emblematic tie from M. Salloum's Toggery in Gulfport, MS. (I think it's Colonel Reb. lol)
> https://s1326.photobucket.com/user/...livingston01141/DSCN0028_zpsa5f342cc.jpg.html


Dr. Livingston, are you planning to sell this tie? My brother would love it!


----------



## ThePopinjay (Nov 12, 2013)

Fading Fast said:


> Those are very nice. I'm a LL Bean boot guy myself (I have four iterations for all rain / snow / slush situations), but I really like these.


I have an insulated pair of bean boots that are great during the winter. I guess I was just looking for something a little different.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

ThePopinjay said:


> I have an insulated pair of bean boots that are great during the winter. I guess I was just looking for something a little different.


Your boots could inspire me to break out of my insular Bean rain boot world.


----------



## ThePopinjay (Nov 12, 2013)

Fading Fast said:


> Your boots could inspire me to break out of my insular Bean rain boot world.


I really liked the Le Chameaus (made in France) and Aigle (made in Scotland, like the old Hunters) as well. Both made of natural rubber and seemed from reviews to be a lot higher quality boot than Hunter, which I've handled and didn't really care for. Also the Chameaus seem to have a much better tread on them than I've seen on any other wellies.


----------



## WillBarrett (Feb 18, 2012)

So concerning those Le Chameaus - how will you wear them?


----------



## ThePopinjay (Nov 12, 2013)

WillBarrett said:


> So concerning those Le Chameaus - how will you wear them?


Same as usual I guess. Khakis and a sportcoat, my new Norman Hilton with the Throat latch would be perfect, and then of course the Barbour to top it all off. I've seen people tuck their pants in and I've seen them rolled.


----------



## WillBarrett (Feb 18, 2012)

ThePopinjay said:


> Same as usual I guess. Khakis and a sportcoat, my new Norman Hilton with the Throat latch would be perfect, and then of course the Barbour to top it all off. I've seen people tuck their pants in and I've seen them rolled.


And perhaps wear them in the mud?


----------



## ThePopinjay (Nov 12, 2013)

WillBarrett said:


> And perhaps wear them in the mud?


I would not be surprise if they see quite a bit of mud. I find I get around campus faster sans sidewalk which means trekking through some fields.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

This is making me want some Bean Boots, I've wanted some for several years now, but this may be the year...

Actually picked up 2 of these in white, only took a pic of one: 
https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...8-4381-9A56-CC9BFCB20F38_zpsiqpspwvp.jpg.html

same as the other two. Now I just need to find another blue one and I'll have put together a relatively inexpensive rotation


----------



## WillBarrett (Feb 18, 2012)

ThePopinjay said:


> I would not be surprise if they see quite a bit of mud. I find I get around campus faster sans sidewalk which means trekking through some fields.


Ah, campus. Of course. Good call.


----------



## ThePopinjay (Nov 12, 2013)

orange fury said:


> This is making me want some Bean Boots, I've wanted some for several years now, but this may be the year...


I highly recommend them, worth every penny.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

ThePopinjay said:


> I highly recommend them, worth every penny.


Bean writ large is an inconsistent world of good and not-so-good quality and value (which is a shame because it used to be consistently good quality and value, but no more), but the boots are still awesome. I've owned them for decades and my girlfriend has owned them her entire life (we just mailed two back to Bean for refurbishing) and I can highly recommend them, but know that they are a rubber bottom boot with a leather upper in an older style - they won't fit or feel like a regular leather boot.

To me that is fine as I use them differently - these are my true rain, slush, snow, mud, etc. boot that - owing to Northeast social conventions - can be worn with dress pants and even a suit as long as the weather outside justifies it. I've been in senior Wall Street meetings where half the people there are in beautiful suits and Bean boots (as the storm rages outside).

Study the different styles on line, think about how you want to use them, ask questions here (or PM me and I'll be happy to email about them because I have a sad, empty life) and, then, buy one. My guess is that you will be ordering another one in six months as the different versions serve different purposes. I have four and my girlfriend has five (I think) versions in all.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

LLB's Maine Hunting Shoes are also readily available on eBay. If patient, one can find a gently used pair to suit your needs. It's also been said that the older boots have better leather than today's pairs, but I don't know if that's true or not.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

gamma68 said:


> LLB's Maine Hunting Shoes are also readily available on eBay. If patient, one can find a gently used pair to suit your needs. It's also been said that the older boots have better leather than today's pairs, but I don't know if that's true or not.


My multi-decade long experience is that the leather has always been of a mediocre quality - especially versus nicer boots like Alden, etc. - but for me, that is just part of the Bean boot experience. Maybe back in the '50s or '60s (or early) the leather was better, but since the late 70s / early 80s, it's always been just okay.

And again, this is a rubber bottom, beat them to death in tough weather boot - I don't need fine leather on these. But to your point of whether or not the leather has change is an interesting one - we need someone older than I am to answer.


----------



## style417 (Jun 28, 2014)

Fading Fast said:


> To me that is fine as I use them differently - these are my true rain, slush, snow, mud, etc. boot that - owing to Northeast social conventions - can be worn with dress pants and even a suit as long as the weather outside justifies it. I've been in senior Wall Street meetings where half the people there are in beautiful suits and Bean boots (as the storm rages outside).


Very true. I worked for an old-school financial firm in Boston for several years in the 90s and there was no problem with coming in wearing my Oxxford or Chester Barrie suits with Bean boots.

It's a shame the old gumboots are probably the last thing at LLB that has consistent quality. I own two pairs: the taller insulated boots (for winter driveway work) and the low-top shoe style ones (for the car). I bought both in the early 80s and the insulated boots maybe have another winter before they need to be refurbished.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Fading Fast said:


> Study the different styles on line, think about how you want to use them, ask questions here (or PM me and I'll be happy to email about them because I have a sad, empty life) and, then, buy one. My guess is that you will be ordering another one in six months as the different versions serve different purposes. I have four and my girlfriend has five (I think) versions in all.


I'm not sure if I'll want/need additional pairs, but I want my first pair to be the 8" unlined ones. We don't get as cold as the rest of the country (so I don't need the lined ones), but the moisture from the Gulf makes for some very wet winters (which can be iffy it gets close to freezing temps), so my focus is more on the waterproofing aspect. I guess on sizing though, if I normally wear a 10.5, judging by the website I should buy a 9 if I wear normal socks and a 10 for thick hiking socks?


----------



## adoucett (Nov 16, 2012)

I had to size down quite a bit on my (unlined) bean mocs. A full size down to be worn _with_ thick socks but your mileage may vary!


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

I needed to size down as well. IIRC, my unlined pair of Maine Hunting Shoes is a size 8.5. I normally wear 9.5.

Don't rush your purchase, OF. There's lots of summer left, so keep your Madras flying! And I'm still having PTSD from last winter!


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

gamma68 said:


> I needed to size down as well. IIRC, my unlined pair of Maine Hunting Shoes is a size 8.5. I normally wear 9.5.
> 
> Don't rush your purchase, OF. There's lots of summer left, so keep your Madras flying! And I'm still having PTSD from last winter!


Haha agreed, contrary to most on here I absolutely despise cold weather. Coincidentally, I have three S/S LE madras shirts that should be coming in the mail today. Hopefully, my sweaters and cords will stay in their storage bins and my tweed in their suit bags for at least another 3 months lol.

Overall though, i do opposite-season shopping (winter clothes in summer/vice versa) to take advantage of sales, so I have been picking up some stuff in preparation for winter (like cords and tweeds). To avoid the backorder issue LLB had with the boots last winter, I may buy them in the next couple months and just hang on to them.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

https://www.ralphlauren.com/product/index.jsp?productId=23092346&prodFindSrc=cart

https://www.ralphlauren.com/product...ion_cs_casualshirts&view=99&parentPage=family

Just grabbed these suckers in the summer sale. Pretty good prices. Love the flap pockets on both of these, and the absences of the pony (although that's one logo I actually don't have too much trouble with, as long as it is kept small)


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Duvel said:


> https://www.ralphlauren.com/product/index.jsp?productId=23092346&prodFindSrc=cart
> 
> https://www.ralphlauren.com/product...ion_cs_casualshirts&view=99&parentPage=family
> 
> Just grabbed these suckers in the summer sale. Pretty good prices. Love the flap pockets on both of these, and the absences of the pony (although that's one logo I actually don't have too much trouble with, as long as it is kept small)


Lol my reaction when I opened both links was "please don't have my size, please don't have my size, please don't have my size..."

great looking shirts, I just don't need anymore and know I would've bought some at that price lol


----------



## adoucett (Nov 16, 2012)

The pink OCBD with flap pocket looks nice! A little nod to the J.Press flap pocket oxfords.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Yep. I almost bought more of the flap pocket OCBD (blue, white) but the little voice in my head (which sounds remarkably like my wife's voice) kept saying, You need more OCBDs, why, exactly?

I would have bought a few other shirts, but thankfully my size was not available.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

orange fury said:


> I'm not sure if I'll want/need additional pairs, but I want my first pair to be the 8" unlined ones. We don't get as cold as the rest of the country (so I don't need the lined ones), but the moisture from the Gulf makes for some very wet winters (which can be iffy it gets close to freezing temps), so my focus is more on the waterproofing aspect. I guess on sizing though, if I normally wear a 10.5, judging by the website I should buy a 9 if I wear normal socks and a 10 for thick hiking socks?


My foot is a size 11.5 and I've bought the 11s and they've been fine. I maybe could wear a 10.5 (which doesn't exist) but it might be tight and a 10 definitely would be too tight. The site says to size down a size or size and half, but I found a half size works for me. Your going to have to order to find out what works for you - if your credit card can handle it, order a few sizes at once, try them and, then, send back what doesn't work.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

If you're talking about the Bean boot, I sized down two sizes from my true shoe size, and the fit is perfect. My true shoe size is an 11, and in a Bean boot, I wear a 9. I'm an 11 in most dress shoes, a 10 in Clarks DBs and Red Wings and Converse, and a 10.5 in most other shoes.


----------



## Odradek (Sep 1, 2011)

Duvel said:


> If you're talking about the Bean boot, I sized down two sizes from my true shoe size, and the fit is perfect. My true shoe size is an 11, and in a Bean boot, I wear a 9. I'm an 11 in most dress shoes, a 10 in Clarks DBs and Red Wings and Converse, and a 10.5 in most other shoes.


That's good to know. I lived in New England for a couple of years, in Rhode Island, and had never seen Bean boots before. They're pretty ubiquitous there in winter months.
Never wore them then, but could see myself with a pair here in England when it snows.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Spoiled myself a little at TJ Maxx today. Found a "Custom Fit" PPBD from Polo that was $20 and hard to pass up and a couple ties that, well, I'd catch hell for if you guys found out the brands. However they have tasteful patterns, aren't too narrow at 3 1/4" and 3 3/8" wide, and make great full sized FIH knots.

https://imageshack.com/i/f0MfdAPAj


----------



## ThePopinjay (Nov 12, 2013)

My new Le Chameau boots came in today (god bless Amazon prime shipping; got here in a day). Wow these things are nice. And great arch support too, which I didn't expect. I normally wear 10.5 and I sized down to a 10 and they fit perfect. I can definitely tell these are going to get a lot of wear.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

gamma68 said:


> I needed to size down as well. IIRC, my unlined pair of Maine Hunting Shoes is a size 8.5. I normally wear 9.5.
> 
> *Don't rush your purchase, OF. There's lots of summer left, so keep your Madras flying! And I'm still having PTSD from last winter*!


As I was saying earlier, your timing is good:

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...8-4B94-B858-E8BC0DC99550_zpsfdlaeycf.jpg.html

WAY better looking in person than on the website, and I liked them on the website. The navy in the canary (far left) is much lighter than the almost-black online, and the blue in the middle one is also lighter than online. At their current price (what I got them at)- absolutely fantastic deal. White and seersucker might end in a month at Labor Day, but madras will continue as long as it's consistently above 80


----------



## Spin Evans (Feb 2, 2013)

I am SO getting that left-most shirt now! Are they short- or long-sleeve?


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

All three are short, the left is called "canary" (and that one is $15.99 right now!)


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Those are great, OF. I was tempted to get more myself, but then I noticed that pesky little PRL summer sale. I have to pull in the reins before my dear wife pulls in the reins for me. At least for now.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Duvel said:


> Those are great, OF. I was tempted to get more myself, but then I noticed that pesky little PRL summer sale. I have to pull in the reins before my dear wife pulls in the reins for me. At least for now.


Like I said earlier, I was ecstatic that those weren't in my size lol, it meant one less thing I had to explain to my wife


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Jovan, that Polo looks good. Nice find for that price, too. I'm getting back into the PRL a bit these days. I don't even mind the pony. I find that the custom fit is a good kind of slim without being constraining, and the classic fit is a nice traditional look.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Indeed, it fits about the same as my Ledbury Slim Fit shirts (which are my perfect fit now). Perhaps slightly looser in the waist.


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

Jovan,
I've consulted with several TNSIL experts and all agree that your belt-mounted key holder is definitely not Trad. I know that you're not a strict adherent to Trad dogma, however you need to be sensitive to those of us who are. (We do take note that it is not the sort of key-ring usually associated with school janitors.)



Jovan said:


> Spoiled myself a little at TJ Maxx today. Found a "Custom Fit" PPBD from Polo that was $20 and hard to pass up and a couple ties that, well, I'd catch hell for if you guys found out the brands. However they have tasteful patterns, aren't too narrow at 3 1/4" and 3 3/8" wide, and make great full sized FIH knots.
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/f0MfdAPAj


----------



## style417 (Jun 28, 2014)

orange fury said:


> As I was saying earlier, your timing is good:
> 
> https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...8-4B94-B858-E8BC0DC99550_zpsfdlaeycf.jpg.html
> 
> WAY better looking in person than on the website, and I liked them on the website. The navy in the canary (far left) is much lighter than the almost-black online, and the blue in the middle one is also lighter than online. At their current price (what I got them at)- absolutely fantastic deal. White and seersucker might end in a month at Labor Day, but madras will continue as long as it's consistently above 80


Those colors look familar! I bought 4 shirts; I have the canary and blue (I forget which other 2 I bought ATM). I'm very happy with the purchase. I thought I got a good deal at $19.50/ea - you did even better!


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Just ordered a couple criquet polos. They're honestly overpriced by $15-25, but I haven't found any other brand that has the same fit, a deep four-button placket, and patch and flap pockets. Their striped polos are also pretty nice and fairly different from most competitors. Considering I wore my old white one to shreds and needed to size down anyway, I don't mind springing for a pair in white and picking up one of the last of their discontinued reds.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Nice! I'm going to have to keep these in mind. I especially like the long-sleeved ones.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Another minor GW score today. Not as good as last week, but worth dropping in: a light blue Lands' End drifter crewneck sweater, and a pair of cuffed blue-grey wide-corduroy Lands' End trousers, both items in great shape.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

xcubbies said:


> Jovan,
> I've consulted with several TNSIL experts and all agree that your belt-mounted key holder is definitely not Trad. I know that you're not a strict adherent to Trad dogma, however you need to be sensitive to those of us who are. (We do take note that it is not the sort of key-ring usually associated with school janitors.)


:icon_pale:

Seriously though, what would be considered Trad?


----------



## style417 (Jun 28, 2014)

On a whim, I stopped at GW today and picked up 2 BB OCBDs, a LE super soft cotton button-down, and a RL blue uni stripe OCBD. I don't know whether to thank you guys or not for feeding the addiction.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Jovan said:


> :icon_pale:
> 
> Seriously though, what would be considered Trad?


Ignoring trolls.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

9 years and 1189 posts hardly speaks of a troll.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Jovan, I never looked before, but you have 14,704 posts over 8 years - wow! You don't look like you are out of your mid-20s, so when did you start posting, in high school?


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Year after, yes.


----------



## ThePopinjay (Nov 12, 2013)

An Ingles of Buchan tie that very surprisingly was completely free of moth holes.

And a Bunce Bros two button sack in light blue herringbone tweed...


----------



## Kreiger (Nov 6, 2011)

^^^

Dat shoulder!


----------



## ThePopinjay (Nov 12, 2013)

Kreiger said:


> ^^^
> 
> Dat shoulder!


I know right?! I've only seen a shoulder that nice on old Southwicks. I'm not sure who the maker is, but Bunce Bros stuff never disappoints.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Kreiger said:


> ^^^
> 
> Dat shoulder!


+1, that's grail-worthy right there


----------



## wwilson (Jul 13, 2012)

Picked this up last week using BB rewards...


----------



## ThePopinjay (Nov 12, 2013)

Found some sweet ties at work in an old dusty box. Got them for 5 bucks each.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Few eBay finds in the mail-

Tommy Hilfiger orange chinos (football season, here I come!):
https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...8-4400-A8BF-8F8796C0A623_zpsqvzuntql.jpg.html

Burt Pulitzer Ancient Madder:
https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...6-4F6F-9635-1F1016C1BED3_zpsljqxreat.jpg.html


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

ThePopinjay said:


> Found some sweet ties at work in an old dusty box. Got them for 5 bucks each.


Great find. I particularly like the two on the right.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

ThePopinjay said:


> Found some sweet ties at work in an old dusty box. Got them for 5 bucks each.


Love the second from the right, third from the right too.


----------



## frydeswide (Nov 7, 2008)

Stopped by Brook Brothers toady and purchased a pair of seersucker bermudas. Final price, after sale discount and two $20.00 reward cards, was under $14.00. Not bad.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Some old J. Crew madras for about the price of a six-pack of fancy beer.








Label says "Genuine Indian Madras."


----------



## mjo_1 (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## ThatDudeOrion (Jun 17, 2014)

Finally got my Woolovers.us sweaters in!
















I ordered the Aran in kiltimagh and the fisherman's crew in oatmeal, both in L on Jul 23, and they just came in last night. The sweaters look awesome and feel very hefty and well built, I'll verify the measurements against what they advertise later, as they don't seem to be as roomy as advertised on first try-on, but the tape will tell for sure. All in all, I think I'll be really happy with these especially with the sale price going on in July and Muffy's promo code, but next time I'll opt for the express shipping, if for nothing else but the tracking info, as I was in the process of trying to get this order refunded or reshipped as it took so long I assumed they had been lost .


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

New travelin' hat for the September river cruise. It came a bit bent from the mail but is smoothing out nicely as I wear it.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

ThatDudeOrion: those sweaters look fantastic - heavy and well made. Enjoy and give us an update when you've worn them.


----------



## shipworthy (Jun 19, 2014)

Wow. I literally just bought the same two sweaters, except the fisherman's is French Navy (a lighter navy blue). And I was debating for a couple of days over getting the blue or the Kiltimagh. Can't beat that free shipping plus Muffy's full-throated endorsement...


----------



## WillBarrett (Feb 18, 2012)

I take everything Muffy says with a strong grain of salt, but those sweaters look fan-freaking-tastic. I look forward to your updates on them, and though I don't need anymore sweaters, I'm now officially interested.


----------



## Odin (Nov 25, 2010)

I have just returned home from Charleston with these.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

The red/navy/silver version of the burgundy/navy/gold BB#1 I picked up a couple weeks ago:

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...4-4837-B0DA-2BCF38B660CA_zpssw0pd2yy.jpg.html


----------



## ThePopinjay (Nov 12, 2013)

cross-posted from the WAYWT thread, my new barbour border.

Me and a college friend swap thrift finds often, I found a 3/2 herringbone with all the right details and he found me this. The raglan sleeves are done up in a beige bemberg and the body is lined in a very nice spruce-y green.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

A pair of no-name sock garters.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Jovan, having never worn them, how do they feel on - odd or do you not notice them after five minutes?


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

See my recent blog post -- I forget about wearing them soon after.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

3 new ties:

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...8-46FD-947D-CF6FC573418A_zpsuv9ltdug.jpg.html

the left was an eBay purchase, and the right two (bothe Tommy Hilfiger) are impulse purchases from stopping by Nordstrom Rack for the first time tonight. As an aside- not all that impressed with nordstrom rack. But these will be perfect for Christmas season


----------



## Flairball (Dec 9, 2012)

Did a little shopping in London, and Broadway in the Cotswalds. Picked up a Schoffel cap, and some hankies in Broadway, and a sweater, (showing red, but its a rust color) and rugby jersey (trad sport) in London.


----------



## Flairball (Dec 9, 2012)

One more, but not bought in England. Not sure how trad this watch is, but I like it.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Flairball said:


> One more, but not bought in England. Not sure how trad this watch is, but I like it.


Nice watch. A classic chronograph is perfectly suited to traditional American attire.


----------



## adoucett (Nov 16, 2012)

Got some action shots today of my Woodlore cedar tie rack finally in use at my new place.

Ran into some difficulty installing because my first choice of spots turned out to be on a wall with no studs, but after relocating it is holding up quite nicely. 
Since it can only hold between 24-40 ties some still are in the closet but I think it adds a great splash of color to the room. The shelf above is useful for storing keys, collar stays, or in my case, (whale) clocks.










Also from Woodlore/Jos A Bank, I picked up this cedar belt holder which is installed on the side of the closet. Holds about 12 (or 20) belts quite comfortably.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Kind of a cool thing. Bought 3 more Beau Ties LTD bows NIP from a seller on eBay, and when I got the package it had 4 ties in it. I contacted the seller thinking there had been a mistake, but he threw in the 4th tie free because I had been making multiple purchases from him. Made my week actually.

here is my collection of Beau Ties LTD ties now:

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...F-4723-92A9-074819227E47_zps3loaet6z.jpg.html

the far left, second to the right, and far right are the ones I ordered, the second to the left is the one I ordered a couple weeks ago, and the middle is the free one. As Ive said recently, my initial impression of the sturdiness of the fabric was completely off, I love these bow ties


----------



## peterc (Oct 25, 2007)

Caruso suit for $609.00 at Bloomies, incl. tax. $300.00 via the gift card from Mother in Law, and the rest on me. Full ticket was $1,995.00. Awesome suit.


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

peterc said:


> Caruso suit for $609.00 at Bloomies, incl. tax. $300.00 via the gift card from Mother in Law, and the rest on me. Full ticket was $1,995.00. Awesome suit.


A $300 gift card from your MOTHER IN LAW? Wow. My former mother in law sent me $10 checks for my birthday.


----------



## straw sandals (Apr 14, 2010)

orange fury said:


> Kind of a cool thing. Bought 3 more Beau Ties LTD bows NIP from a seller on eBay, and when I got the package it had 4 ties in it. I contacted the seller thinking there had been a mistake, but he threw in the 4th tie free because I had been making multiple purchases from him. Made my week actually.
> 
> here is my collection of Beau Ties LTD ties now:
> 
> the far left, second to the right, and far right are the ones I ordered, the second to the left is the one I ordered a couple weeks ago, and the middle is the free one. As Ive said recently, my initial impression of the sturdiness of the fabric was completely off, I love these bow ties


Beau Ties are some of my favorites. They knot well and hold their shape without being too stiff. That's a beautiful collection!


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

straw sandals said:


> Beau Ties are some of my favorites. They knot well and hold their shape without being too stiff. That's a beautiful collection!


Thank you! Coincidentally, I also won this one tonight:

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...D-482F-98AD-857C46A4014C_zpso26mbtss.png.html


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

Took delivery of my C&J Sedgemoor 2's from the barneyswarehouse.com clearance sale. I love them and they fit perfectly. $229 shipped.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Those are incredibly handsome bucks. And knowing they are C&Js, we know they are very, very well made. Enjoy your beautiful shoes.


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

Fading Fast said:


> Those are incredibly handsome bucks. And knowing they are C&Js, we know they are very, very well made. Enjoy your beautiful shoes.


thanks. i'm more excited about the deal I got on them than anything. it's too bad the navy suede C&J's were sold out in my size  Either way, I just need to figure out what to wear with them


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

gaseousclay said:


> thanks. i'm more excited about the deal I got on them than anything. it's too bad the navy suede C&J's were sold out in my size  Either way, I just need to figure out what to wear with them


The tan buck is very versatile. Any white to stone to khaki chino is perfect. Jeans look great with them as well. The right color grey flannels can work too (need to eye each situation to make a call on that combo) and olive, navy, red, etc. khakis all work, basically. Most cords also look great with bucks. I've been wearing my tan Chukka's a bit more recently, but the tan buck was my go to shoe for years as you can't go too wrong and they are comfortable as heck.

Great vacation shoe as you can wear them with jeans and beat-up chinos during the day and, then, for a nice (not super nice) dinner, you can where them with a more-refined chino or the aforementioned flannels, blazer and tie and you are good to go.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

gaseousclay said:


> Took delivery of my C&J Sedgemoor 2's from the barneyswarehouse.com clearance sale. I love them and they fit perfectly. $229 shipped.


Great deal!



adoucett said:


> The shelf above is useful for storing keys, collar stays, or in my case, (whale) clocks.
> 
> Also from Woodlore/Jos A Bank, I picked up this cedar belt holder which is installed on the side of the closet. Holds about 12 (or 20) belts quite comfortably.


Love the clock and all your belts, very preppy


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

The one hole in my wardrobe has been #8 shell longwings. I've been hoping forever to find them either thrifting or on the exchange--both cheap and in good condition. Same with ebay. Finally, these AE MacNeil's popped up the other day and I had to bite. Probably one wear max in them. They weren't a giveaway but a very good price for new shell--much much less than I'll ever find retail. I wasn't going to sit and ponder these while someone else nabbed them.


----------



## vpkozel (May 2, 2014)

gaseousclay said:


> thanks. i'm more excited about the deal I got on them than anything. it's too bad the navy suede C&J's were sold out in my size  Either way, I just need to figure out what to wear with them


Colorwise, there is pretty much nothing except black that isn't going to go with them.

On second thought, yellow probably would look great with them either.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Nothing special, I guess, but an '80s BB 3/2 roll houndstooth for $35. I don't have a houndstooth jacket, so there's the justification, doncha know.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Apparently nobody else thinks it's special either, l o l.


----------



## adoucett (Nov 16, 2012)

Duvel said:


> Apparently nobody else thinks it's special either, l o l.


Posting the size might help


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Sorry, I mean that this is something I acquired for myself, via thrift. I just drank an Evil Twins Molotov Cocktail, and my communication skills have diminished incredibly.


----------



## adoucett (Nov 16, 2012)

haha sorry I thought I was in the exchange forum for some reason


----------



## ytc (Mar 20, 2012)

very nice CMDC


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

I liked the first Pendleton popover shirt design I received so well, the post lady dropped a second one on our front porch yesterday afternoon. :crazy:


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Big-ish acquisition chunk today. First is this wonderful tie with terrible faux-latin:










And second is a chunk of winter-basics e-thrifted en-mass from an ebay seller at real thrift prices. Minus the first one, a harris tweed at $22, the remainder averaged $7 including shipping. Not pictured is a basic grey and black herringbone.
































































^not a staple but at $4 shipped I figured I'd give it a shot
















^Nasty hole but for $3 worth considering fixing.

I don't have any wonderful expectations for these, but that's fine. They're just here to wear until I drop the last dozen-ish pounds. At that point I'm going to go through and get my nice tweeds tailored to fit or sold off and donate this to a thrift store or on the exchange at-cost. If any of them turn out nicer than expected, well, that's a pleasant surprise.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

So, today was a fantastic Monday. Fury hit a jackpot.

Acquisition 1: first, got to work and found I had won $50 in our office betting pool on the Texans game, so Mrs. Fury and I will have a couple new FitBits soon here.

Acquisition 2: found out my red Focus tweed jacket was delivered (actually kind of a rust/orange color, so it should be easy to work with). It also actually fits pretty well, the button stance is approaching the 80's depth, but it's not bad-
https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...2-45A7-84BB-E9415DC32277_zps8g4ht4f9.jpg.html

Acquisition 3: found out 2 of my 3 colognes were delivered (Hugo Boss Bottled Night and Bvlgari Pour Homme Soir)-
https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...3-4A45-B2EB-AF55ADFABD0D_zpsyyb29uc7.jpg.html

Acquisition 4: found out my Wentworth pewter flask was delivered from Kaufmann Mercantile (6 oz, handmade in Sheffield, hallmarked, and worth every single penny)-
https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...1-4AE6-8F24-E263A83F2218_zpstdlpz1r1.jpg.html

Acquisition 5: very unexpected acquisition. Basically I got a call from our apartment manager on my way home from work asking me to drop by her office on my way home. Her first statement when I walked in was "you like ties right?". I told her yes, and apparently someone had dropped off 3 trash bags of around 400 ties on her doorstep for a donation or something. She told me that I could take whichever and however many I want. After digging through quite a few 80's/90's monstrosities, I scored these (all of which are made in the US, England, or Italy)-
https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...C-44E7-A116-55717A48E356_zps7esafady.jpg.html

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...1-48D0-B32F-D49922522B3D_zpsczocv9cu.jpg.html

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...C-4ED2-AF1C-35256677EEBA_zpsnwnwztfm.jpg.html

Unfortunately, the gray Roostetknit has a couple moth holes in it, but the FR bow tie is flawless, so it makes up for it-
https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...0-4BA6-8F99-0DFB27D8C1CF_zpsfxt5blnp.jpg.html

And finally, my favorite set-
https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...9-4594-9F64-D80E7E6F0292_zpssegl8cxp.jpg.html

yeah, all this on top of a great 6 month review at work (of which a line item was that I'm "an impeccable dresser, and management wishes the rest of the office would take a page from your (my) play book"), and my Monday was pretty darn great


----------



## vpkozel (May 2, 2014)

That is awesome OF. You have to love days like that. It looks like dressing well scored for you on two levels


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

OF, I would say that you're definitely doing something right. 

And my guess is that you're pretty much set for ties. Those are great.


----------



## Uncle Bill (May 4, 2010)

I picked up a new baseball cap this morning from a local lifestyle brand Red Canoe here in Toronto. I chose the RCAF (Royal Canadian Air Force). I had a great uncle who was a flight instructor during WWII, the yellow was the same shade training aircraft were painted.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

This may be a little off-topic but I'll plunge ahead anyway... As I'm making some sport coat acquisitions this month, I stopped by a men's shop in the nearby university town and asked if they carried anything in a sack cut. The guy shook his head, "No, we don't carry any of that," and looked away either in annoyance or embarrassment. 

I also remember reading something somewhere (on Dappered, I think) that the sack cut is "dead, thankfully." Really? 

What gives with the scarcity of sack jackets in the mainstream?


----------



## 69firebird (Jul 28, 2014)

Lots of good finds


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I've got three 3-roll-2 sack jackets on their way to my doorstep, good ones all, with two of them by Brooks Brothers and one by Orvis. I spent more than I probably should, at least more than the average thrifter might for used items. But each one looks nearly perfect, and I now have some good jackets for a fraction of what similar items would run me new. My latest find is a tweed window pane by Brooks Brothers Makers. 

I fell victim a few years back to the slimmer jacket trend, and I can hardly stand to look at those things anymore, let alone put them on. These are very welcome.

One significant hole, however, is the navy blazer. Still on the prowl.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

For the Ask Andy Euro River trip I thought that I'd get a sweater 'just in case' and found www.woolovers.com. There they had this. And right now they're on sale, 2/25 quid. Lambswool, perfect sizing and an astonishing price, using this code: https://woolovers.refr.cc/RZ46ZVS
Whadelsedyawan'?


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Oldsarge said:


> For the Ask Andy Euro River trip I thought that I'd get a sweater 'just in case' and found www.woolovers.com. There they had this. And right now they're on sale, 2/25 quid. Lambswool, perfect sizing and an astonishing price, using this code: https://woolovers.refr.cc/RZ46ZVS
> Whadelsedyawan'?


Woolovers is great. I've been more than satisfied at the value of each and every Woolovers purchase. Just recently I picked up a pair of lambswool cardigans in navy and charcoal for the paltry sum of $32 a piece, shipped. If you get a chance, try their British wool offerings. The wool is thick, oily and quite warm. Even Muffy is in on the action:

https://www.muffyaldrich.com/2012/10/woolovers-fishermans-crew-at-owls-head.html

https://www.muffyaldrich.com/2014/07/wool-overs-nordic-fair-isle-sweater.html


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Today I went shopping for winter/rain boots and a Beverly Hills Polo shirt

My first purchase were a Smith's Trooper waterproof boot:

My second purchase was a Smith's Chukka boot:









and my last purchase was a maroon colored Beverly Hills Polo Club Shirt:









All together I spent $82.97.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Fair warning, with the way UPS and FedEx are going, I'm going to have a post here each day this week lol...

Acquisition 1: cologne 3 of 3 (the other two were yesterday), Burberry London. No joke, smells like Christmas-
https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...6-45B4-A06B-61FA1F48F4CE_zpsd534ojtv.jpg.html

Acquisition 2: received my Bonobos Mezzanotte velvet dinner jacket. Haters gonna hate, but this thing is going to be a blast to wear for New Years parties and the like (assuming we don't go to an event actually requiring black tie)-
https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...A-4C18-8CF0-D154B72819CF_zpsagbuvs9w.jpg.html

fit pic, because I was surprised at how well it fit out of the box (and not trendy skinny/short, like the model on the website)-
https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...6-4AF1-BB7E-265B2202D586_zpsyadzu0zi.jpg.html

Acquisition 3: um, so my apartment office got a couple more sacks of ties...-
https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...B-47C8-962E-7F694E4EEFF7_zpscmjibcqf.jpg.html

The far left doesn't have an external tag, but it's Jacobs-Roberts Ltd:
https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...4-43E5-8CB4-05A9C4B7B1C6_zpspizlyxdf.jpg.html

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...F-46D7-98EE-D86EC92B302B_zpsyodit0aq.jpg.html


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

That actually looks surprisingly nice on you. But for the love of God, please only wear it with black tie accessories. If you wore it like that, it would look disjointed. I would also recommend tucking in the pocket flaps.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Orange, I need some ties.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Jovan said:


> That actually looks surprisingly nice on you. But for the love of God, please only wear it with black tie accessories. If you wore it like that, it would look disjointed. I would also recommend tucking in the pocket flaps.


Hahaha I agree with both sentiments, I was just trying it on with what I wore to work and tucked in the flaps right after taking the picture. The idea would be a black bow tie with white pindots, white pocket square, and white semi spread collar shirt (preferably French cuffs). I'm undecided as to whether I should wear my tux pants and patent shoes (for more formal) or a pair of black wool dress pants with black bit loafers (for more casual). I'll post options when it gets closer to that season and get the forum's opinion.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Definitely evening trousers and patent shoes. The white spread collar shirt will not be optimal in many opinions, but at least it respects the simplicity of black tie. Better still is if it doesn't have a pocket and comes with mother of pearl buttons. After all, the British often wear pleated shirts with buttons for black tie and there are shirts made with stud holes and plain fronts. The pindot bow isn't my thing, but it's in the spirit of respecting black tie tradition while putting your own spin on it. In any case, it is surprisingly classic coming from Bonobos. Like something a well dressed playboy from the '60s would wear.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Jovan said:


> Definitely evening trousers and patent shoes. The white spread collar shirt will not be optimal in many opinions, but at least it respects the simplicity of black tie. Better still is if it doesn't have a pocket and comes with mother of pearl buttons. After all, the British often wear pleated shirts with buttons for black tie and there are shirts made with stud holes and plain fronts. The pindot bow isn't my thing, but it's in the spirit of respecting black tie tradition while putting your own spin on it. In any case, it is surprisingly classic coming from Bonobos. Like something a well dressed playboy from the '60s would wear.


its classic if you size up, had I gotten what they tagged as a 38 (my size everywhere else), it would've had ridiculous proportions. So the fact that they only had a 40 worked out well lol.

normally for black tie, I go as classic as possible- black satin cummerbund/bow/facings, peak lapel/1 button, patent balmorals, sterling silver/onyx accessories, Marcella front shirt, etc. with this, because of the more casual nature of the navy velvet (especially with the shawl collar), I'm aiming for the veeeeery narrow middle ground of "a touch more casual than black tie, but still pretty formal". That's where I'm looking at a black/white pindot bow instead of my usual black satin, and a white twill dress shirt (possibly no placket) instead of a true formal shirt (twill for textural interest, and I only get pockets on OCBD's, anything for a suit is no pocket/semi spread collar/most likely French cuff). I guess what I'm getting at is using a few subtle variations to give the overall aesthetic an ever-so-slightly more casual edge, but while still maintaining the overall feel of black tie. Kind of like how a smoking jacket would be used with a black tie rig- more casual than true black tie, but still more formal than most other options. If any of that makes sense lol.


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

My new to me Alden Plain Toe Bluchers in #8 




Thanks to Monocle for some great shoes!


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

2 new sportcoats in the mail tonight, both unlined/unstructured cotton chino Tommy Hilfiger. I've been wanting a faded red jacket for a long time (and have been kicking myself since passing up on one a couple years ago), and found this on eBay. I then found an identical jacket in dark green, and realized that I could think of a myriad of uses for it. So now I have both:
https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...9-46AB-AC69-8B60296CDF70_zpsdrzmjgqb.jpg.html

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...8-410A-8362-DC70A15DA575_zpsdnyciv6r.jpg.html

the only problem is the fit. I'm going to have to have the sleeves taken up a touch (no surprise), but I'm thinking I'm going to need some waist suppression on both, they just seem kind of bulky:
https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...A-42D8-AA1F-B31D487B50D7_zps6w9vkkch.jpg.html

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...B-49F3-9192-F94C2B4EFD65_zpsbjcx8ecd.jpg.html


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

OF, neat jackets. I agree, they need waist suppression and maybe something to tighten up the collar so that it doesn't gap a bit (in the green one). Once they get an OF fit, you are really going to enjoy them.


----------



## oxford cloth button down (Jan 1, 2012)

OF, I would be concerned first with the collar and second with the length (it could be that your arms are lifted and make it look shorter than it is). I wouldn't add any waist suppression. I could use a navy jacket like that. I can't imagine wearing a red jacket, but we all know that OF is much more daring than myself!


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

Found my first Brooks Brothers 3/2 Sack suit IN MY SIZE! 

I do have to have the sleeves let out, the waist taken in, and the inseam let out. I'm nervous going taking this to a tailor. There is one older guy here in Wichita that is a real tailor. He even makes Custom suits. But, he doesn't work much and I don't know if he is even still alive. 

The last time I had to have some alterations and I went to someone other than him and it turned out badly. 

Is tailor even a career that young men go into anymore?


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

First of my three thrifted 3/2 jackets arrived yesterday, a BB Makers hounds tooth. Spot on in every respect. But I'm not going to gush. I'm going with understated and succinct: I like it.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Fading Fast said:


> OF, neat jackets. I agree, they need waist suppression and maybe something to tighten up the collar so that it doesn't gap a bit (in the green one). Once they get an OF fit, you are really going to enjoy them.





oxford cloth button down said:


> OF, I would be concerned first with the collar and second with the length (it could be that your arms are lifted and make it look shorter than it is). I wouldn't add any waist suppression. I could use a navy jacket like that. I can't imagine wearing a red jacket, but we all know that OF is much more daring than myself!


Thanks for the feedback guys. Since the jackets are identical and the green one was the one having collar issues, I think it might just be that I hadn't pulled it on straight when I took the picture. Per the length though, I have a much higher tolerance for shorter lengths in casual jackets such as these. I would never wear a navy blazer this short, but this is similar in length to my linen Calvin Klein DB, my Ralph Lauren patch madras jacket, and my oxford cloth Lands End jacket.


----------



## ArtVandalay (Apr 29, 2010)

Duvel said:


> First of my three thrifted 3/2 jackets arrived yesterday, a BB Makers hounds tooth. Spot on in every respect. But I'm not going to gush. I'm going with understated and succinct: I like it.


Let's see!


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

ArtVandalay, hi, just noticed your WTB. I wear a 15-34 slim OCBD / 40L / 11.5 / 33 Bills - we must be very similar in size. Have you noticed that 40L are becoming harder to find as several stores are no longer carrying or manufacturers no longer making long (or short) sizes for their sport coats in particular? Drives me crazy (Bills Khakis is guilty of this with its new sack, tweed sport coat).


----------



## ArtVandalay (Apr 29, 2010)

FF - I buy most of my stuff second hand, but I've definitely found it's much more difficult to find stuff in 40L than it was when I was a 42L. I feel like 42L is a pretty popular size in the wild, but I haven't found much at all in 40L.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

that's a nice color sport jacket.


----------



## Flairball (Dec 9, 2012)

I hit up LLB, and grabbed these.


----------



## ThePopinjay (Nov 12, 2013)

Stopped by a Brooks outlet and picked up 2 346 bows and a makers for 20 bucks each. Not too bad.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

I have that same one on the left (the red), I love mine


----------



## ThePopinjay (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm mostly excited about the madder with some tweed this fall. I had to get the middle one as it's my school colors.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

A couple really cool multi-color weaves on the way. First is this must-iron purple BB OCBD, actually woven from white, red, and blue threads instead of purple ones. So cool that I didn't even mind it was 346/made in Malaysia. If it's anything like the old must-iron blue 346 I've got sitting around my closet the fabric's actually quite nice:










Should go perfectly this cool silk knit, a touch narrow at 2 5/8 but within my tolerance for knits by a hair. Love the olive/red/green colored threads here.


----------

